
LungoJS - Create Powerful Mobile Apps With Just HTML5, CSS3, And JavaScript - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/lungojs-create-powerful-mobile-apps.html#.T2oJlo6890Y.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link For Those Who Prefer It: <http://www.lungojs.com/>

